# Cutting the tails off live or dead bait for Kings



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

I have been seeing some people cutting the tails off the hardtails there useing for bait , I would

assume that it is to make it look like the "slash" has already happend, does this make a king go ahead and take the bait??? Or is there another reason


----------



## givnupfreshwater (Oct 5, 2007)

Cigar minnows cast much farther with the tail cut off and doesn't seem to affect the bite in a negative way.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

IT gives you alot more distance


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I find that by cutting the tails off baits, they won't spin and foul up a line when you drop them down. That is about the only time I cut them off. I'm sure I'lllearn something about other times with this thread.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

A freelined live cigar minnow from a boat will always try to swim back to the boat. If you clip his tail off or better yet butterfly him about a half inch up from the tail they are much bettet behaved. Any predator fish is going to pick on a bait that is just not acting right. A butterflied live cigar minnow will live surprisingly long as long as you start close to the tail.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I try to maim all of my bait in some form or fashion, that's what makes them attractive. I take scissors on the boat and cut every fin I can to some extent.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

It's been awhile since I fished the pier, but I'd cut off a pectoral fin on a live bait. It'll often swim on it's side, which means a free meal to a king. Cutting off the tail would have to reduce fouled lines.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Learned this a long time ago from an old commercial fisherman: Many of the baitfish have a small gland in their tail that puts out a scent when indangered. A kind of protective device.


----------

